# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Cận cảnh hồ nước tự nhiên đẹp như thiên đường

## hieunt

*Hồ nước tù “Hamilton Pool Preserve” hay có tên gọi ngắn hơn là hồ Hamilton là một hồ nước tự nhiên được tạo nên bởi hố hõm lớn có mái vòm do quá trình xói mòn đất đá cách đây hàng nghìn năm. Hồ có vẻ đẹp tự nhiên như chốn thiên đường.*

Hồ Hamilton tọa lạc cách Austin khoảng 37 km về phía Tây, bang Texas (Mỹ). Từ những năm 1960, hồ Hamilton đã trở thành một điểm khai thác du lịch thu hút rất nhiều du khách trong và ngoài nước đến nghỉ ngơi, ngắm cảnh, đặc biệt là vào mùa hè. 
Hồ được bao quanh bởi những phiến đá mái vòm lớn. Từ phía trên của mái vòm là những đụn thạch nhũ được hình thành do quá trình ngưng tụ của Canxicabonat trải qua hàng nghìn năm. 



“_Hamilton Pool Preserve”_ còn có một thác nước lớn cao 15.2 mét chảy mạnh, mặc dù vào mùa khô hạn lượng nước có giảm đi nhiều, tuy nhiên thác nước này vẫn chưa bao giờ ngừng chảy. Điểm đặc biệt đáng chú ý, cũng vào mùa hạn hán, hồ nước này vẫn giữ được lượng nước trung bình như các mùa khác trung năm. 
Đây cũng chính ngôi nhà của loài chim chích vàng _(Golden-Cheeked Warbler)_ và rất nhiều chủng loại chim khác. Hệ thực vật tại đây cũng vật phong phú, chúng có thể phát triển mạnh trong môi trường ẩm ướt cũng như khô hạn. 
Ở những vùng đất cao quanh khu vực hồ là cây Bách Xù và cây Sồi cùng với cỏ và hoa dại, bên cạnh đó cũng có nhiều chủng loại cây rất quý hiếm khác.

_Một số hình ảnh về hồ nước tù_ _“Hamilton Pool Preserve”:_

----------


## travel

tuyệt  :Yahoo!:

----------


## Cần 1 cái tên

đẹp quá. Đúng là tạo hóa từ thiên nhiên. rất yên bình

----------


## lovetravel

đẹp mê ly  :love struck:

----------


## littlegirl

con thác tuyệt đẹp

----------


## maichauinn.com

cũng đẹp thật  :Smile:

----------

